# Motherboard for Intel E5200



## masuresh (Apr 11, 2012)

Friends

Please suggest me a good mother board for my Intel E5200, budeget up to Rs 3000-

thanks
Suresh m


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 12, 2012)

Asus P5QPL-AM if you use DDR2  RAM or P5G41T-M LX if you use DDR3 RAM.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Get *Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Motherboard* for ~2.8k. It supports both DDR2 and DDR3 RAM.


----------



## masuresh (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear friends

Thanks for your reply.
Among three Mbs suggested, which is best motherboard?.

thanks and regards

M.Suresh


----------



## Cilus (Apr 22, 2012)

Please post what are existing components tou are having, especially you are having DDR2 or DDR3 ram. Then we can provide you better suggestion.

Performance and feature wise all are more or less same. However, the Gigabyte board is very much well proven.


----------



## masuresh (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion,

my system config is as follows

Intel E 5200
HDD-500 GB Seagate
DDR2- 2 GB
Graphics card- Nvidea 8400 GS
OS Win 7

Suresh


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2012)

get the Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo - it will be enough to OC your cpu with the existing DDR2 ram module you have.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 26, 2012)

GA-G41MT-S2 or P5G41T-M LX3 are good choices..



topgear said:


> get the Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo - it will be enough to OC your cpu with the existing DDR2 ram module you have.



Ummm.. Where does he asks of overclocking?


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ he did not ask for it but it can be considered as an additional feature  GA-G41MT-S2 is better in OCing a cpu like e5200 - even with a 1.3k cooler like CM Hyper TX3 it's possible to take the cpu upto 3.5Ghz easily using this mobo.


----------

